
Feds deliver fatal blow to botnet that menaced world for 7 years - r721
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/04/feds-deliver-fatal-blow-to-botnet-that-menaced-world-for-7-years/
======
WhiteSource1
Good to see they are doing something about botnets. Of course, now new
competitors will just come in. Did you see this story about Russian hackers
creating a viagra botnet [https://www.incapsula.com/blog/viagra-spam-
botnet.html](https://www.incapsula.com/blog/viagra-spam-botnet.html)

